# What race was Jesus Christ?



## Citizen Lain (Sep 26, 2021)

Christianity is practiced in some form by people of many different cultural and racial origins, but most Christians portray Christ as one of their own. Chinese Christians draw him as Chinese, Indian Christians draw him as Indian, Ethiopian Christians draw him as Ethiopian and so on. But what race was did the historical Jesus belong too? More importantly, what would be the implications of Jesus's race for a truly universal religion?


----------



## Vingle (Sep 26, 2021)

Sandnigger.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Sep 26, 2021)

Galilean.


----------



## Kosher Dill (Sep 26, 2021)

Whatever race he was, he's my nigga.


----------



## The Lawgiver (Sep 26, 2021)

We know what race jesus actually was because of the location the whole jesus situation happened in. Roman occupied Middle east-ish area. Chances are he was the "sometimes counts as white" variant of middle easterner given the fact he was a jew. Artistic depictions of jesus are more based on local cultures and aesthetics than history but some people don't get that.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Sep 26, 2021)

Eldritch abomination passing as human


----------



## totallyrandomusername (Sep 26, 2021)

Nigga, you blind?! Look at my avatar!


----------



## The Lawgiver (Sep 26, 2021)

From The Uncanny Valley said:


> Eldritch abomination passing as human


----------



## Thomas Highway (Sep 26, 2021)

I think denominations might get in the way of a universal religion, long before acceptance that Jesus was brown would become a thing.


----------



## Kiras left nipple (Sep 26, 2021)

Irish. And black.


----------



## Agent Abe Caprine (Sep 26, 2021)

Jesus H Christ said:


> Nigga, you blind?! Look at my avatar!


A stoner?


----------



## Zero Day Defense (Sep 26, 2021)

From The Uncanny Valley said:


> Eldritch abomination passing as human


How do you confuse Jesus Christ with the Sister of the Woods with a Thousand Young?


----------



## RadioactiveMonkeyMan (Sep 26, 2021)

He was a Galilean jew.  Back in 2012 some anthropologists made a simulacra based on forensic reconstructions of the people at the time, here's a Popular Mechanics article about it released at the time. I'll include the picture below for those who don't care to read it.


----------



## Uncle Sid (Sep 26, 2021)

Death Race 2000


----------



## Lorne Armstrong (Sep 26, 2021)

Human


----------



## Canned Bread (Sep 26, 2021)

Sonichu


----------



## OrionBalls (Sep 26, 2021)

From the Tribe of David, G-d made flesh.


----------



## MadStan (Sep 26, 2021)

Well...he would have been blacker than Halle Berry...and this perhaps answers why the Jews wanted to kill him also...


----------



## MadStan (Sep 26, 2021)

RadioactiveMonkeyMan said:


> He was a Galilean jew.  Back in 2012 some anthropologists made a simulacra based on forensic reconstructions of the people at the time, here's a Popular Mechanics article about it released at the time. I'll include the picture below for those who don't care to read it.
> View attachment 2572063


OMG, he was in Tropic Thunder!!!


----------



## AnimeGirlConnoisseur (Sep 26, 2021)

He was clearly Turkish. I don't understand how you cannot see this.


----------



## ClownBrew (Sep 28, 2021)

Jesus H Christ said:


> Nigga, you blind?! Look at my avatar!



Ian Gillan in Jesus Christ Superstar?


----------



## Haim Arlosoroff (Sep 29, 2021)

_Amorites / אמורי / Ἀμορραῖοι_​_

_​Hence the size of Brazil's Statue.


----------



## Bill Dauterive (Sep 29, 2021)

Jesus was obviously a sub-saharan negro with dark black skin. Everyone knows than melanin is the spirit molecule.


----------



## NaggotFigger (Sep 29, 2021)

Wigger.


----------



## draggs (Sep 29, 2021)

Every depiction of him I've seen that isn't obvious bullshit trying to make him look like a KANG

Shows that Jesus was a filthy G*rman


----------



## byuu (Sep 29, 2021)

He was born from a Jewish mother into a Jewish family in a Jewish area, hung out with Jews, and was put down for being an uppity Jew.

What could he possibly be?


----------



## teriyakiburns (Sep 29, 2021)

byuu said:


> He was born from a Jewish mother into a Jewish family in a Jewish area, hung out with Jews, and was put down for being an uppity Jew.
> 
> What could he possibly be?


Irish.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Sep 29, 2021)

byuu said:


> He was born from a Jewish mother into a Jewish family in a Jewish area, hung out with Jews, and was put down for being an uppity Jew.
> 
> What could he possibly be?


There are many people who are jewish today, that would not be regarded as jewish back then. For example the khazars, ashkenazi and other converts.

The typical idea of a jew in the west is an ashkenazi jew, so the term jew might be more confusing than it is illuminating.

And that's not even touching the is it a race or religion question.


----------



## Kari Kamiya (Sep 29, 2021)

He was definitely a Jew, but I don't think he had the "proper" appearance of a Jew, even for the time-period. He had to have stood out in some way whether in appearance or mannerisms. Since Joseph wasn't his biological father (unless God made it so for blood-relation purposes), he had to have taken after Mary more.

When it comes to artwork, while long hair with a part in the middle is common to see, I like Akiane Kramarik's portrayal of Jesus, personally. Her depiction of him hasn't actually changed that much for all these years, though I guess that's a silly thing to say since everyone has their own personal, consistent take on Jesus' appearance.






Lookit that fluffy mane.


----------



## Ted_Breakfast (Sep 29, 2021)

Kari Kamiya said:


> View attachment 2580625
> Lookit that fluffy mane.


----------



## Opticana (Sep 29, 2021)

A Palestinian Muslim.


----------



## Moon Mage (Sep 29, 2021)

Interesting enough we do get a description of the Nazarenes looked since Jesus was one, in the book of Lamentations:

"Her Nazarites were purer than snow, they were whiter than milk, they were more ruddy in body than rubies, their polishing _was_ of sapphire:"Lamentations 4:7

Here's what the Roman Consul Lentulus wrote in his letter to the Emperor. Here he describes the condemned man, known as Jesus of Nazareth, as having:

“A noble and lively face, with fair and slightly wavy hair; black and strongly curving eyebrows, intense penetrating blue eyes and an expression of wondrous grace.His nose is rather long. His beard is almost blonde, although not very long. His neck is slightly inclined so that He never appears to be bitter or arrogant. His tanned face is well proportioned. It gives the impression of gravity in wisdom, sweetness and good, and is completely lacking in any sign of anger.”

Another interesting fact is that adam comes from the Hebrew word aw-dam, which means: ruddy, to show red in the face. (source. Strong's Exhaustive Concordance No. 119)

We also get a description of what David and his son Solomon looked like:

“And he sent, and brought him in. Now he was ruddy, and withal of a beautiful countenance, and goodly to look to. And the LORD said, Arise, anoint him: for this is he.” 1 Samuel 16:12

“My beloved is white and ruddy, the chiefest among ten thousand.” Song of Solomon 5:10


----------



## CiaphasCain (Sep 29, 2021)

Jesus never existed so who fucking cares


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Sep 29, 2021)

RadioactiveMonkeyMan said:


> He was a Galilean jew.  Back in 2012 some anthropologists made a simulacra based on forensic reconstructions of the people at the time, here's a Popular Mechanics article about it released at the time. I'll include the picture below for those who don't care to read it.
> View attachment 2572063


That's about the most widely ridiculed depiction of Christ on the internet.  Judea had been part of the Hellenic world for hundreds of years and had been under Roman rule for decades prior to Christ's birth.  Prior to the Greeks, the area was under Persian rule, who were white by both their own accounts and by Greek accounts.  The Mideast in general was much whiter at that time. Egypt was whiter than it is today (https://archive.md/aBZYs).  Three main factors led to the Mideast becoming what it looks like ethnically today.  First, the collapse of Rome allowed for Sub-Saharans to migrate north, second, the varying Islamic nations brought people in from other areas as converts and slaves, and thirdly, the Mongol invasion led to Asians intermixing with the local populations.  All three of those things happened well after Christ's death.


----------



## Grand_Ole_Ostritch (Sep 29, 2021)

White.


----------



## Smug Chuckler (Sep 29, 2021)

He was a gay black jew.


----------



## The golden neckbeard (Sep 29, 2021)

Obvouisly Berber/Phoenician mutt....Like all the ancient people that lived in the area that worshiped knock-off carthage Gods.

Most of the Canaanite Pantheon is a direct rip off of the Carthage Pantheon.   The Cult of Yahweh was never important till about 500bc


----------



## Kari Kamiya (Sep 29, 2021)

Moon Mage said:


> Here's what the Roman Consul Lentulus wrote in his letter to the Emperor. Here he describes the condemned man, known as Jesus of Nazareth, as having:





Moon Mage said:


> intense penetrating blue eyes


See, what are the odds of that? Blue eyes aren't very common among the people of that region, right? Even at the time? Is Mary depicted with blue eyes herself, or no?


----------



## Moon Mage (Sep 30, 2021)

Kari Kamiya said:


> See, what are the odds of that? Blue eyes aren't very common among the people of that region, right? Even at the time?


One thing to note is that the region of ancient Judea was a multiracial society at the time of Christ's ministry. It was made up of Canaanites, Edomites (Idumeans as they were called at this time), as well as the two southern tribes of Israel, Judah and Benjamin. The word "Jew" in the Bible actually refers to "Judean", a citizen of Judea, similar to that of calling someone of any race who lives in the US an "American". "Judean" can also mean a member of the tribe of Judah, or a "Judahite". Like in my previous post, the Israelites have always been described in the Bible and in ancient history as being of a fair-skinned and ruddy complexion, similar to that of the modern White-European peoples.

For example, in 1 Maccabees 12:18-24, it describes how the Judahites and the Lacedemonians (the Spartans) are kinsmen:

"Wherefore now ye shall do well to give us an answer thereto. And this is the copy of the letters which Oniares sent. Areus king of the Lacedemonians to Onias the high priest, greeting: It is found in writing, that the Lacedemonians and Judeans are brethren, and that they are of the stock of Abraham: Now therefore, since this is come to our knowledge, ye shall do well to write unto us of your prosperity. We do write back again to you, that your cattle and goods are our's, and our's are your's We do command therefore our ambassadors to make report unto you on this wise. Now when Jonathan heard that Demebius' princes were come to fight against him with a greater host than afore,"

The ancient historian Flavious Josephus reaffirms this in his Antiquities 12.4.10 (12:226-227):

“Areus, King of the Lacedemonians (Dorian Greeks), To Onias, Sendeth Greeting. We have met with a certain writing, whereby we have discovered that both the Judaeans and the Lacedemonians are of one stock, and are derived from the kindred of Abraham. It is but just, therefore, that you, who are our brethren, should send to us about any of your concern as you please.”




Above: _A mosaic from Huqoq in Palestine depicting the meeting of Alexander the Great and the Judaeans. Note that the Judaeans are depicted as blonde and with no apparent dissimilarity to the Hellenes opposite them._

The 10 Northern Tribes of Israel were called Sumarians due to the capital of the northern kingdom being Sumaria. The Greek historian, Herodotus, would call them Cimmerians while the Romans would call them Kimmerii. These tribes would be deported by the Assyrian Empire and travel through the Caucus Mountains (this is where the term Caucasian originates from) and entered into Europe thus becoming the Germanic Tribes.

The Celtic peoples have their origins in Israel as well, namely the southern tribes. They were known as Scythians. They later traveled through Greece and through Iberia (modern Spain) until they reached the British Isles.





The Scottish Declaration of Independence of 1320 confirms the Celt's Israelite origins, here's a segment from it:

"Most Holy Father and Lord, we know and from the chronicles and books of the ancients we find that among other famous nations our own, the Scots, has been graced with widespread renown.

They journeyed from Greater Scythia by way of the Tyrrhenian Sea and the Pillars of Hercules, and dwelt for a long course of time in Spain among the most savage tribes, but nowhere could they be subdued by any race, however barbarous.

Thence they came, twelve hundred years after the people of Israel crossed the Red Sea, to their home in the west where they still live today."




_A copy of the Scottish Declaration of Independence at the National Archives of Scotland_


Here are some interesting videos regarding these subjects:


----------



## OG Swolemaster (Sep 30, 2021)

110% black with a 10% margin of error.


----------



## CAPTAIN MATI (Sep 30, 2021)

He looked like the Shroud of Turin.


----------



## Incompetent (Sep 30, 2021)

Daytona 500


----------



## jje100010001 (Sep 30, 2021)

mr.moon1488 said:


> That's about the most widely ridiculed depiction of Christ on the internet.  Judea had been part of the Hellenic world for hundreds of years and had been under Roman rule for decades prior to Christ's birth.  Prior to the Greeks, the area was under Persian rule, who were white by both their own accounts and by Greek accounts.  The Mideast in general was much whiter at that time. Egypt was whiter than it is today (https://archive.md/aBZYs).  Three main factors led to the Mideast becoming what it looks like ethnically today.  First, the collapse of Rome allowed for Sub-Saharans to migrate north, second, the varying Islamic nations brought people in from other areas as converts and slaves, and thirdly, the Mongol invasion led to Asians intermixing with the local populations.  All three of those things happened well after Christ's death.


People forget that the Eastern Mediterranean was also the richest, most urbanized part of the Roman world, to the point where it supplied several Roman emperors and remained urbanized long after the fall of the Western Roman Empire. To this point, I think recent genetic studies point to the fact that the Roman population in and around Rome actually became _more_ Italic once the city fell, as its Eastern Mediterranean component dispersed.

And yes, I would agree that the greatest disaster inflicted on the Eastern Mediterranean is the progressive deurbanization and depopulation inflicted by the Islamic conquests, and the consequent Bedouinization (culture and genetic-wise) of its remnant society. Combined with the additional double-whammy of plagues and earthquakes, that's the reason why so many great cities in Anatolia and Syria are no longer the great centres they are.


Personally, one of the great things that intrigued me is how much of the pre-Muslim conquest population fled as compared to the population that was killed, enslaved, or converted during the Muslim conquests and genocides. This was not a sudden event, but a process that took hundreds of years (Egypt was Christian-majority until the Black Plague, and Anatolia into the 1600s).

For example, people might think that the majority of Albanians bent over and became Muslims once the Ottomans took over, but it should be said that a considerable portion of the Christian population fled to Italy (Arbëreshë) and Greece (Arvanites), and some became mercenaries (Stratioti) that were even used to later settle the depopulated areas around Venice. Obviously by today, these Albanians are mostly assimilated and are little different from any other Greek or Italian culturewise, perhaps only faintly hinted through surnames like _Stradiotto_. Likewise, the Eastern Roman Empire also engaged in acts of mass population transfer, by moving Christian Anatolians fleeing the Turkish conquests into the Balkans to deal with the depopulation issues there.

Edit: So in general, considering that borders were significantly more porous in the past, and demography and identification hardly as rigorous as today, I wonder if a greater proportion of a a pre-conquest's nation's Christian population may have fled as opposed to converted as normally thought?

I think it was said that a considerable number of prominent Greco-Syrians fled to the Roman Empire upon the conquest of the Levant, and even gave Rome a couple of popes. The same of course, was repeated once the Eastern Roman Empire itself fell, with some of them carrying some valuable Greek texts with them to the West...


----------



## Grand Wizard Wakka (Sep 30, 2021)

100% Pure Bavarian Phenotype.


----------



## Zero Day Defense (Oct 3, 2021)

Did you check the "Early Life" section of his Wikipedia article?


----------



## Kosher Dill (Oct 3, 2021)

CAPTAIN MATI said:


> He looked like the Shroud of Turin.


Ripped?


----------



## Ishtar (Oct 3, 2021)

I never understood people’s obsession with this  subject.

The Bible clearly states he’s of the line of David(meaning Jewish) but that said-it doesn’t matter metaphysically. Either he was an itinerant rabbi who lived 2,000 years ago or he was God incarnated on Earth.

If the former is true then it’s kind of pointless. If the latter is true, then the question is absolutely worthless.


----------



## Clockwork_PurBle (Oct 3, 2021)

The Europeans who depicted Jesus as white or only slightly tanned in art did so because that's all they knew. If Christianity has spread to East Asia in the same way that early we would've seen Chinese Jesus paintings (which probably exist anyway).


----------



## Absurdist Laughter (Oct 3, 2021)

Probably black.


----------



## Sarvon (Oct 3, 2021)

Human, most likely. I don't see him playing an Elf.


----------



## Caesare (Oct 3, 2021)

Clockwork_PurBle said:


> The Europeans who depicted Jesus as white or only slightly tanned in art did so because that's all they knew. If Christianity has spread to East Asia in the same way that early we would've seen Chinese Jesus paintings (which probably exist anyway).


Yeah because no one traveled in Europe back when these depictions were made and they certainly didn't trade with or fight several Crusades in that part of the world.


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Oct 3, 2021)

A 500m relay race.


----------



## GHTD (Oct 4, 2021)

Obviously black, my brethren. BLACK POWAH!


----------



## L50LasPak (Oct 4, 2021)

Jesus was an alien.


----------



## LinkinParkxNaruto[AMV] (Oct 4, 2021)

He was a strong kang woman that didn't need no man.


----------



## KiwiFuzz (Oct 5, 2021)

Super Jewy.


----------



## celebrityskin (Oct 6, 2021)

RadioactiveMonkeyMan said:


> He was a Galilean jew.  Back in 2012 some anthropologists made a simulacra based on forensic reconstructions of the people at the time, here's a Popular Mechanics article about it released at the time. I'll include the picture below for those who don't care to read it.
> View attachment 2572063


Lmao I've lived in the Galilee all my life (about an hour from Nazareth) and no one looks like that. That guy looks Sudanese more than anything else.


----------



## Mossad Facade (Oct 6, 2021)

He was middle eastern.


----------



## Solid Snek (Oct 6, 2021)

celebrityskin said:


> Lmao I've lived in the Galilee all my life (about an hour from Nazareth) and no one looks like that. That guy looks Sudanese more than anything else.


Like most "artistic reconstructions of _x_", and indeed most articles published in Popular Mechanics, that story was clickbait bullshit.

If you read up on the story - beyond the headlines and the JPG - you'll discover that what actually happened was a team of artists took several skulls from the area, averaged out the musculoskeletal features of the skulls, and then made a whole series of assumptions - more assumptions than things we had anthropolical evidence for, in fact - in order to flesh out the bulk of their sculpture. Things like the hair and eyes were, at best, an educated guess, while the skin tone, fat deposits, and wrinkles, were pure artistic license. At no point was the model ever claimed to be based on the actual body of Jesus, and indeed, the person depicted in this photo never even existed. He's a composite, based on about 20% science, 80% guesswork and good oldfashioned "art stuff".

However, this being a team of artists working under a guy trying to sell a book, and also the hacks at Popular Mechanics, it wasn't enough to just tell readers _"here is what one hypothetical Semite may have possibly looked like during the Roman period"._ Instead, it became "this is the real face of Jesus!!!", even though it clearly isn't, because that's a headline which will bring clicks.


That said, the fact that nobody in Galilee looks that now, does not necessarily mean that people didn't look like that two thousand years ago. Maybe they did, maybe they didn't? (I don't remember if the dates for the skulls were ever made public; not seeing any in the article itself, so who knows if this composite is based on skull data from Semites of the appropriate generation?) But that aside, however, yes. You are right to be skeptical here. The article is sensationalist nonsense, turning what might have been an interesting exercise in forensic anthropological art, into a divisive farce.


Good rule of thumb is, unless it's a period piece, OR it's a reconstruction of a corpse that anthropologists actually have access to, then don't trust anybody who says "this is what Long-Dead Famous Person looked like". And even if it purports to be based on period pieces (that woman a few years ago who got clicks by doing mockups of historical figures as modern day twats, for example), you should still be careful, as a lot of the pieces these artists work off of are NOT historically-accurate representations of the famous person in question.


----------



## AMHOLIO (Oct 7, 2021)

Chris-Chan is white, forgot which ethnicities, but he's white.


----------



## Affluent Reptilian (Oct 7, 2021)

Moon Mage said:


> Interesting enough we do get a description of the Nazarenes looked since Jesus was one, in the book of Lamentations:
> 
> "Her Nazarites were purer than snow, they were whiter than milk, they were more ruddy in body than rubies, their polishing _was_ of sapphire:"Lamentations 4:7
> 
> ...


Note others may want to look into the Lentulus letter before accepting this uncritically - there are some anachronisms in the letter and it's not entirely clear who this Lentulus would be historically (there was a consul named Lentulus but to my understanding nothing tying him more specifically to Judea).


----------



## The-Patriarchy (Oct 7, 2021)

byuu said:


> He was born from a Jewish mother into a Jewish family in a Jewish area, hung out with Jews, and was put down for being an uppity Jew.
> 
> What could he possibly be?


A jedi.


----------



## byuu (Oct 7, 2021)

The-Patriarchy said:


> A jedi.



He did have the high ground.


----------



## Moon Mage (Oct 7, 2021)

Affluent Reptilian said:


> Note others may want to look into the Lentulus letter before accepting this uncritically - there are some anachronisms in the letter and it's not entirely clear who this Lentulus would be historically (there was a consul named Lentulus but to my understanding nothing tying him more specifically to Judea).


True, there has been much debate over Lentulus' letter. But, one thing I forgot to put in my original post was Pontius Pilate's letter to Tiberius Caesar, which goes into more detail than the other letter. People can debate whether it's valid or not, but, in my opinion this letter goes above the norm if he's describing just any normal man.

Here it is:



> TIBERIUS CAESAR-EMPEROR OF ROME-NOBLE SOVEREIGN
> 
> GREETING: The events of the last few days in my province have been of such a character that I will give the details in full as they occurred, as I should not be surprised if, in the course of time, they may change the destiny of our nation, for it seems of late that all the gods have ceased to be propitious. I am almost ready to say, Cursed be the day that I succeeded Vallerius Flaceus in the government of Judea; for since then my life has been one of continual uneasiness and distress.
> 
> ...


----------



## Fek (Oct 7, 2021)

For those of you wishing to pursue this topic further, let me help you out a bit:






						Our Saviour from the only authentic likeness of our Saviour cut on an emerald by command of Tiberius Caesar ... /
					

1 print : mezzotint ; sheet 48 x 60 cm. | Print shows a head-and-shoulders portrait of Jesus Christ.




					loc.gov
				




What race has a profile like that, do you think?


----------



## Lord Neeba (Oct 7, 2021)

Clockwork_PurBle said:


> The Europeans who depicted Jesus as white or only slightly tanned in art did so because that's all they knew. If Christianity has spread to East Asia in the same way that early we would've seen Chinese Jesus paintings (which probably exist anyway).


Jesus, Mary, etc. are depicted as black in ancient iconography. And I know we have Chinese Christian iconography going back to the 19th century that, surprise surprise, depicts Jesus as East Asian. Same with Japan starting in the 16th century.


----------



## Lone Outsider (Oct 12, 2021)

Jesus being the race of the beholder makes sense considering that Yahweh is supposed to be Omni-X-Y-Z.

In real life tho, he would be a Sand Nigger.


----------



## Pocket Dragoon (Oct 12, 2021)

> “Jesus was not a white man; He was not a black man. He came from that part of the world that touches Africa and Asia and Europe. Christianity is not a white man’s religion, and don’t let anybody ever tell you that it’s white or black. Christ belongs to all people; He belongs to the whole world.”


----------



## An Avenging Bird (Oct 12, 2021)

He wasn't black.
He knew who is Father is.


----------



## cybertoaster (Oct 12, 2021)

Desert jew, DUH!

Probably what they call mizrahi, you know the og hebrews


----------



## Stoneheart (Oct 12, 2021)

White northern greek. like Alxeander just less ripped-


----------



## totallyrandomusername (Oct 12, 2021)

Fek said:


> For those of you wishing to pursue this topic further, let me help you out a bit:
> View attachment 2605534
> 
> 
> ...


That image has been well proven to not be of the stated provenance.

The Emerald Vernicle Of The Vatican


----------



## Fek (Oct 12, 2021)

Interesting. Something new to explore, thanks.

This would have just been a thunk-provoking sticker, but..well..you know.


----------



## Rapechu (Oct 12, 2021)

Reminder that the levant was much fairer in Jesus' time because it hadn't yet been conquered by Arabs (who are darker-skinned than their neighbors due to Ethiopian admixture)


----------



## Bad Gateway (Oct 13, 2021)

>Being so deluded you have to ask this question

shiggers


----------



## Nickolas Gurr (Oct 22, 2021)

Levantine Jewish. Not as white as Europeans, but whiter than modern inhabitants of this area. Dark, but white-passing by the modern American standards. 
Somewhere in the middle ground between white and sandnigger.


----------



## cybertoaster (Oct 23, 2021)

Rapechu said:


> Reminder that the levant was much fairer in Jesus' time because it hadn't yet been conquered by Arabs (who are darker-skinned than their neighbors due to Ethiopian admixture)


Bullshit, all semites are brown including the og jews, and the levant got BLEACHED by crusaders getting all that hebrew and arab gash by force


----------



## Unyielding Stupidity (Oct 23, 2021)

Well, he was most likely Jewish, but Jews often refer to themselves as "fellow whites", so I guess Jesus is White?


----------



## The Lawgiver (Oct 23, 2021)

Unyielding Stupidity said:


> Well, he was most likely Jewish, but Jews often refer to themselves as "fellow whites", so I guess Jesus is White?


Jews are minorities until they need to be white, much like gay people, though it's kind of the inverse in a sense for both really. White till they need minority benefits.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Oct 23, 2021)

The Lawgiver said:


> [...]


I think @From The Uncanny Valley was referring to a creepypasta.

Anyway, I think Christ was incarnated in the body of a Middle Eastern male, like other said.

Representing Him as a Nordic-looking guy is a European invention.


----------



## Faustian Bargain (Oct 24, 2021)




----------



## Rapechu (Oct 25, 2021)

cybertoaster said:


> Bullshit, all semites are brown including the og jews, and the levant got BLEACHED by crusaders getting all that hebrew and arab gash by force


Levant was probably bleached first by Sea People (early civilized Europeans of which little is recorded) in the Bronze Age; then Greeks; then Romans.


----------



## RussianParasite (Oct 25, 2021)

American


----------



## murdered meat bag (Oct 25, 2021)

RussianParasite said:


> American


bout the same as roman semite.


----------



## cybertoaster (Oct 25, 2021)

Rapechu said:


> Levant was probably bleached first by Sea People (early civilized Europeans of which little is recorded) in the Bronze Age; then Greeks; then Romans.


The sea peoples were most likely the dorians, some north africans and a few from the south balkans, not blonde ex-vikings like the crusaders. And the greeks and romans build their colonies while staying away from the natives who they considered inferior, meanwhile the crusaders raped every woman in a 1000 mile radius, most likely because of levantine milkers and arab booty.


----------



## T_Holygrail_Jesuschrist 2 (Oct 25, 2021)

He was Jewish and Black


----------



## Cool Username (Oct 29, 2021)

T_Holygrail_Jesuschrist 2 said:


> He was Jewish and Black


and trans


----------



## Splinters RCVD ✞ (Oct 30, 2021)

An average brownish Middle-East man. The Bible does not go into detail about his looks; the only thing explicitly said is that he was unremarkable in appearance. See: Isaiah 53:2


----------



## thegooddoctor (Nov 5, 2021)




----------

